# 31645 bilateral



## MFaulkner (Mar 4, 2011)

ok my office does bronchs and i have always billed this code with 2 units with the correct modifers if it was done bilateral however mcd is telling me that I cannot bill more than one unit per day. I am so confused this is the way I have always billed it and do not understand if he does twice the procedure this should be correct. please help


----------



## tmrang (May 25, 2011)

According to the Medically Unlikely Edits (MUE), 31645 can only be billed once per day

Hope this helps,
Tonya


----------

